

Creative Mornings with Ben Chestnut, CEO of Mailchimp - muellerwolfram
http://vimeo.com/34081566

======
muellerwolfram
just stumbled upon this through their yearly report
(<http://mailchimp.com/2012>, discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5060552>) and thought I'd share this,
since it is one of the funniest and inspiring talks I'v seen. Should easily be
in every aspiring entrepreneurs must see list of talks.

